# Big poppa drum smoker



## WREIS (Jan 12, 2021)

Did a brisket the other day.  Had a big grease fire in the drum. Would a diffuser or water bowl help. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## Ranch House (Jan 12, 2021)

My opinion would be to use a water pan under your meat to catch the grease you can cook directly over the pan then move it to the side and cook a little to get a little of the sear. Diffusers will work also but you have to cook hot enough to let the jucie evaporate when it hits the plate. I would try it both ways on something with a shorter cook and see how it works out.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 12, 2021)

I always add a foil pan big enough to catch the drippings. Never had a grease fire.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2021)

I use a diffuser and NEVER had a grease fire in my UDS.  I have some bigger holes and smaller holes.  Maybe thats why?  I dont know.


----------



## bellarozes (Mar 7, 2021)

Is there an access door for adding wood mid-smoke without taking the food out?








Kodi nox


----------

